# Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer



## Mr.Blade (26. Februar 2011)

*Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer*

N'Abend,

und zwar stehe ich vor der Entscheidung Dämmmatte oder HDD Vibe Fixer. Das *Antec Nine Hundred* und die *Samsung HD103SJ* sind die *Zielobjekte*. 

Hier erstmal ein paar (subjektive) Analysen meinerseits (Vibe Fixer vs. Dämmmatte)



Die Festplatte höre ich auch im Idle deutlich aus dem Gehäuse heraus (besteht ja beinahe aus Lüftern). Ist sie abgeklemmt, also nicht angeschlossen, ist's deutlich ruhiger im Case. So, dass es mir gefällt. Als Kandidat habe ich den ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Zubehör - Sonstiges - Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 5,25" im Auge. Die Bewertungen sprechen ganz klar für dieses gute Stück, hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit meiner Festplatte und\oder meinem Gehäuse in Kombination mit dem Vibe Fixer gemacht? Dämmt es denn wirklich so gut, dass man meinen könnte, die Festplatte sei wirklich beinahe ausgeschaltet?
Ich weiß nicht, ob Dämmmatte bei diesem Gehäuse überhaupt den gewünschten Effekt hervorruft oder rausgeschmissenes Geld ist. Vorne, hinten, oben sind nunmal Lüfter. Bleiben nur noch die Seitenteile übrig und ein kleines Stükchen im Innenraum, wobei ich die linke Seite auch nur ungern zu machen würde, wegen dem Fensterchen und den Luftlöchern.
Weiß jemand von euch ein wenig Rat? Hab' weder mit Dämmmatten noch Vibe Fixern jemals irgendwelche Erfahrung gemacht. 

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer*

Ich würde es mit der Festplattenentkoppelung versuchen, Dämmmatten treiben eigendlich unnötig die Temperaturen etwas nach oben. Alternative könnte auch die Dämmung der Platte selber sein -> Silentmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer*

Es gäbe auch noch diese hier: Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Mr.Blade (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer*

Danke. Gut, ich glaube ich versuch's mal mit den Vibe Fixern. Was unterscheidet die beiden Sharkoons genau?

Gruß


----------



## Ahab (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer*

Naja beim Vibefixer 3 handelt es sich nur um 4 dicke Gummistümpfe, der Vibefixer (1) ist ein käfigartiges Gestell in das die Festplatte frei schwebend eingehängt wird, die mMn effektivere Variante.


----------



## Mr.Blade (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dämmmatte vs. HDD Vibe Fixer*

Danke. Das hab' ich mir auch gedacht. Verstehe nur nicht, was dann genau an der dritten Revision verbessert wurde.

Gruß


----------

